# work quad advice?



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

I'm looking for a 4wd quad for use at camp. 60% of my riding is 1st or 2nd gear through a muck bottomed cedar swamp, hauling bait in and pulling a sled with logs out. 35% of my riding is pulling a disk or a bed spring around my food plot. 5% is easy trail riding.

I'm looking for a quad with lots of ground clearence and a simple, rugged, auto-clutch, low maintenance drive train. 

I don't need a lot of fancy electronic shift from the handlebar type stuff that will eventually fail. I pretty much need a swamp tractor.

Any thoughts about which quads on the market now or within the past 4 or 5 years are like this.

Thanks for your thoughts


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

Because you stipulated high ground clearance, my suggestions would rate like this:

1) Any of the 3 Polaris Sportsman models

2) Honda Rubicon

3) Honda Rancher

Polaris 700 Sportsman has the hgihest towing capacity and nearly 12" of ground clearance at the LOWEST point; over 14" at the highest.

The Rubicon is one damn fine bike also but has 8" ground clearance.


----------



## bogwalker (Aug 5, 2002)

Hey...Ive got a Honda 350 rancher and it has better ground clearance than the rubicon,11 inches, but it does have electric shift which hasnt given me any trouble. My friends have polaris 500s and like them a lot but all have had to have the rubber boots replaced several times because they get torn when we are in the cedar swamps and bog and are partly buried and rooting pretty hard to keep going.Good luck,they are all pretty good though.


----------



## ifish4eyes (Mar 3, 2000)

Sound like you need the biggest and badest ATV ever made. LOL


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

i would go with the plolaris sportsman 500 ho a super machine but i have a 2002 arctic cat 250 4wd/2wd it has a high, low,super low range and a great macine for pulling.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I like my Suzuki King Quad. It has high, low, super low and 2 wheel drive, 4 wheel and differential lock. No centrifical (sp) clutch to wear out, no belt and no chain (shaft drive). Top speed is 40-45 mph and it will go slower than you can walk, (read low end torque up the waahoo). They don't make them like that any more but Articat makes one very similar.


----------

